# Mechanical Man - POC



## shifty2002 (Jul 20, 2006)

Man I heard rumors that the Mechanical Man was upgrading to a new boat. Anybody hear the same thing? If that's true a 2cooler with a pocket of ching needs to jump on that 54' Bertram - That is one sweet boat. Look forward to seeing their new rig if the rumors are true. That is one awsome group of guys and always fishing hard!!! :cheers:


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes I had lunch with his Deckhand-Mechanic, Dutch, Yesterday, said he had to go clean it off of all his personal gear. Boat is for sale, Ben is going with Bigger, faster Boat.


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

I would think serious upgrade would be a better term.


----------



## sbs5950 (Apr 3, 2008)

That 54 is indeed bad to the bone. :dance:


----------



## Robalo Guy (Jun 21, 2010)

I used to crawl all over that boat as a child when it was the Solid Waste.


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

When was the Mechanical Man the Solid Waste?


----------



## 1hunglower (Sep 2, 2004)

I thought it was the old Fired Up, ask Lupe he was the captain.


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

it was NOT solid waste.. or the FIRED-UP


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

What are they looking to moving up to?


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

Big rocket ship. Way bigger and faster.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

if i had to guess i would say spencer....


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

maybe the old DOUBLE TROUBLE ?? which is a SPENCER


----------



## MM Deckhand (Jul 26, 2005)

A friend emailed me to say there was some bad information being posted about our old gal - so here are some facts

She is a 1999 and was FORCE MAJEURE from 1999 to 2001

She has been MECHANICAL MAN from 2001 to present and had a lot of Texas Billfish see her name on the transom - she has been a great boat

She was never SOLID WASTE or FIRED UP - but we fished against both of those great boats and teams

Lupe was not the Captain - But he is now the Captain of a 54' - congrats buddy

She is on the market and will make someone very happy as most 54's are marlin whistles

The Weaver will be in TEXAS sometime after springbreak.

Have a good one and see yall at the tournaments.


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

Can't wait to see it!! Congrats!


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

MM Deckhand said:


> A friend emailed me to say there was some bad information being posted about our old gal - so here are some facts
> 
> She is a 1999 and was FORCE MAJEURE from 1999 to 2001
> 
> ...


What size hull?


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

John.. does Ben have her listed yet? Price?


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Weaver boats are bad arse! Congrats on the new boat guys. Can't wait to see it at Poco.


----------



## FishSlap (Mar 20, 2009)

68 Weaver, the "Wanted". From a very, very good source.


----------



## angler_25 (Oct 30, 2007)

If its the "Wanted".......its on the weaver boatworks website.....awsome looking boat


----------



## MM Deckhand (Jul 26, 2005)

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> John.. does Ben have her listed yet? Price?


She is not with a broker yet, will be asking $730,000. Which is just a few $$$ more than she won over her career. She is in the yard getting a few things done first. Kinda hope she leaves so we don't have to fish against her.

Going to pick up WANTED this next week and spend a few days in your stopping grounds over by Marsh Harbor - then head back to:texasflag

Have a good one.

JH


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

WOW! I just looked at y'alls new ride on Weaver's website. Here's a link for you guys to look at. http://www.weaverboatworks.com/gallerywanted.htm 50.4 knots is FAST!!!!!!!!!


----------



## finz (Aug 18, 2010)

Who owns the Mechanical Man??


----------

